# welches spiel sollte ich anfangen ?



## x-Baron-x (9. Juli 2017)

hi leutz

wollte fragen mit welchem spiel ich anfangen soll. ich bin newbie in strategie, aber ansonsten habe ich auch nicht viel gespielt. wollte wieder anfangen.

kriegslastige spiele sind nicht mein fall. schon bei age of empires 1 ackerbau schaffe ich die runde nicht oder hab ne kleine armee oder mache was falsch.

ich habe anno 1701, anno 1404 civilazatin 5.

kollege meint anno, aber ich wollt euch fragen welches spiel ein lern tutorial hat oder am besten für einsteiger gut ist.

ihr könnt natürlich auch eins vorschlagen , was ich nicht hab, dann kaufs ich mir halt

grutz


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juli 2017)

Anno 1701 dürfte einen guten Einstieg darstellen, es ist von den Produktionsketten und Spielmechaniken noch etwas weniger "komplex" als der Nachfolger Anno 1404 und führt einen in den ersten Missionen der Kampanie, die als Tutorial fungieren, gut strukturiert in nahezu alle Spielabläufe und Spielelemente des Titels ein.

Das Tutorial von Anno 1404 fand ich etwas weniger gut gelungen, als bei Anno 1701, da es einen direkt am Anfang, für Einsteiger in das Genre und die Spielreihe, vieleicht etwas zu schnell mit sekundären Aufgaben überschütet und später auf einige Zusammenhänge der umfangreicher und komplexer werdenden Produktionsketten zwischen Oxident und Orientsiedlungen kaum bis garnicht eingeht, was dann schon recht frustig werden kann.

Civilization 5 besitzt zwar auch ein Tutorial, das einen die grundlegendensten Dinge erklärt, aber viele weiterführende Spielelemente, grade aus aus späteren Epochen und den Addons werden dort nicht erklärt, was dann dazu führt das man sie selber ausprobieren / rausfinden muss und als Anfänger eine Partie, sofern man nicht auf dem niedrigsten Schwierigkeitsgrad spielt, schon mal schnell nach trail and error Prinzip enden kann.

Also von daher hat dein Kollege schon recht, Anno, vor allem 1701, dürfte für dich der beste Einstieg sein.


----------



## x-Baron-x (9. Juli 2017)

danke für die ausführliche antwort


----------



## Alabamaman (17. Juli 2017)

Denke CiV4 ist da besser ist runden basiert und hat eigentlich alles was man brauch

Anno ist halt echt Zeit für den anfang denke ich kommt schnell Frust auf


----------



## anneglattbach (8. September 2017)

Egal was du je gespielt hast. Spiel Lol


----------



## Nightslaver (8. September 2017)

anneglattbach schrieb:


> Egal was du je gespielt hast. Spiel Lol



"Super Tipp", zwar total am Thema des TE vorbei aber was solls, Hauptsache mal wieder für League of Legends gespammt, nicht? 

Ist ja nicht der erste Thread wo du mit diesem Einzeiler um die Ecke kommst.


----------



## D0pefish (9. September 2017)

Die alten Anno sind durchweg empfehlenswert. Da würde ich der Reihe nach gehen. In Die Patritzer und Tropico kann man auch viel Zeit versenken. Einige mögen bei den beiden Serien lieber die ersten Teile, andere Spieler und ich lieber die neueren, wobei Die Patrizer-Teile alle ihren Charme haben. Tropico 5 ist selbst auf niedrigeren Graden nicht ohne Fallstricke. Viel speichern! Bei Anno und Civilisations ist es bei mir genau anders herum. Die neusten Teile machen mir einfach keinen Bock bis zum Ende durchzuspielen bzw. läuft es sich irgendwann Assassins Creed-like tot. CIV2 habe ich mehrmals nacheinander spielen müssen aber das wird mich heute auch nicht mehr vom Hocker hauen. Rundenbasiert ist einfach nicht wirklich mein Ding. Empfehlungen sind deshalb subjektiv. Aufpassen muss man bezüglich der Kompatibilität mit Windows 10. Lieber voher informieren oder Demos bzw. fertig gepatchte Scene-Releases anspielen bevor man Geld investiert. Einen Bogen sollte man um Cities XXL machen wobei ich persönlich aber auch Cities: Skylines nichts abgewinnen kann. Ist mir jedenfalls beides zu lahm.


----------



## VollgasPilot (10. September 2017)

Habe letztens Anno 1404 angefangen, irgendwie langweilig...

Was hälst du von Age II HD ? Finde ich genialst... obwohl ich eigl. auch nicht auf Kriegsstrategiespiele stehe. 

An Aufbauspiel hat mir auch noch SimCity 4 verdammt viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Krolgosh (18. April 2018)

Ich könnte jetzt auch mal noch die Total War Spiele in die Runde werfen. Ich weiß das du sagtest das du mit Kriegslastigen Spielen nicht viel anfangen kannst. Es ist allerdings ein Rundenbasierendes Spiel in dem du das Tempo vorgibst. Du kannst die Schlachten dort entweder in Echtzeit spielen, oder per Knopfdruck "lösen" lassen. Ob ich das jetzt noch Objektiv genug aus der Sicht eines Anfängers beurteilen kann weiß ich nicht, dafür spiel ich die Reihe schon zu lange. Meiner Meinung nach hat aber Total War: Warhammer ein recht gutes Tutorial das dich langsam in die Spielmechaniken einführt. Ob dir das Fantasy-Setting gefällt weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------

